# In 2010, I *WILL* get in shape and live a more healthy lifestyle



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

We're almost into a new decade, so instead of a New Year's resolution, I'm going to publicly proclaim my New Decade Resolution: I am going to get into better shape and live a more healthy lifestyle!

In my younger years, I was an athlete. A real jock. Through high school, I played on several team sports and captained a lot of teams, and in my senior year was awarded athlete of the year. University, I played varsity Volleyball (Being 6'6" really helped with that sport!) and also played competitive soccer. 

Well, marriage came, kids came, busy job and the athlete in me started to really fade. 

There have been several attempts to get back into shape. For awhile, I started mountain biking and even started competing. I started to play rec soccer again. 

But alas, injuries and most recently, discovering I have arthritis in my knees have made it a little difficult. It also didn't help that *I was actually shot at* once while going for a jog. 

It's so easy to let things start slipping. First not exercising, then not worrying about what you eat. 

I know find myself in my late 30's, with creaking knees and joints and pushing over 270 pounds with an ever increasing sized spare tire. 

Well, enough! This January, I am turning a new leaf on the decade and am going to make sure I enter my 40's in the best shape of my life.  I want to start eating a lot more healthier!!! 

I hope to post my progress here over the next 12 months and hope that in a years time I can look back on this thread and have a much more positive outlook on my health.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

EhMax, I'm 42 and - despite being a Type II diabetic - am in the best shape of my life. A big reason for that is living away from Canada, sadly. Here in Zacatecas the four-round-trips-per-day to my wife's workplace involves walking down a mountain, and up another one. The staircase leading up to our neighbourhood is 177 steps (four trips a day = 8x177). 

I'm still the chocoholic I was before, but I'm expending more energy than ever. At least until I save enough pesos for a bocho! 

As an ex-athelete, you know what you need to do. Lots of people claim visuals help- post a picture of your beer barrel, and the progression towards the six-pack. You've got a supportive community here to cheer you on!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> We're almost into a new decade, so instead of a New Year's resolution, I'm going to publicly proclaim my New Decade Resolution: I am going to get into better shape and live a more healthy lifestyle!
> 
> In my younger years, I was an athlete. A real jock. Through high school, I played on several team sports and captained a lot of teams, and in my senior year was awarded athlete of the year. University, I played varsity Volleyball (Being 6'6" really helped with that sport!) and also played competitive soccer.
> 
> ...


Good luck, Mr. Mayor. I shall be attempting the same sort of lifestyle change, although I have 20+ years on you. My knees are also arthritic and my orthopedic surgeon said that for every 10 pounds I lose, I take 40 pounds of stress off of my knees. We shall see. Bon chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

My plan was, I wanted to go fairly all out for 3 months to get myself to a healthy weight, then get into more regular healthy lifestyle. I realize the importance of getting into more of a lifestyle change as opposed to a crash diet / gimmick program that will quickly fizzle. I do actually enjoy going into sort of a "training camp" mode and the challenge of it. 

By "going all out in the first 3 months" I mean I will spend an hour a day doing various cardio and strength exercises. I don't use any fancy equipment, just some free weights, a chair and a chin up bar. 

Eating wise, when I eat Carbs will be whole grains and limit amount of carbs a little. Will try to eat as much "1st level foods" as I call them... Veggies and more veggies, fruit, chicken, fish, and less processed food. 

Sports wise, I think competitive soccer is over as the running full tilt kills my knee, but I may look at doing martial arts and/or boxing for the workout.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

good luck!

I started this a few years ago and lost about 20 lbs (25 at one point), but i'm only 5'2" so that was alot for me 

In January, I'm meeting with one of the trainers at the gym once every week or so to chat about nutrition. we're working on a meal plan, but nothing hard core. I want a better understanding of different food choices for meals. We're not doing a 'hey, you have to eat this at such and such time and specific meal'.

I start focusing more on nutrition in August/September and lost 8lbs easy.

After 3 years of consistenly going to the gym (3-5 times as week), I realize it's all about nutrition so my advice is to focus on that. You can work out as much as you want, but if you focus on your food intake, it makes a world of difference. And I don't mean diet either - it's all about caloric intake - you need to burn more than you consume 

I would take to a nutritionist and/or trainer. It's worth the extra bucks imho.

I'm almost 38 and although not ripped, my cardio and stamina is fantastic for my age. I'm totally excited for the next stage where I focus on that nutrition.

And what ever exercise program you get into, as long as you like, stick with it. Don't give up and never be satisfied with your goals. 

My philosophy is: I ain't there yet


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I recommend thinking, planing and implementing changes gradually to keep the effects long term. That is in respect to both diet and training. Especially with arthritis and accumulated injuries." An excellent idea, MCB. My outdoor exercise is shoveling snow, and I hope to get on to our treadmill for indoor activity. Once we can walk outside in June, we could take our dogs up to the local golf course and let them run. We shall see.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Be careful as some of the exercises may not be good for bad knees or arthritis." Very true. Swimming is great for arthritic knees, but I can't swim.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Geez, are we all the same age?!
I've resolved this as well, and started about a month ago.

To make things easy, I've placed an exercise bicycle in front of the TV, and I ride for at least a full period of a televised hockey game (about an hour). 
Intermission is my cool-down ride.
I usually end up riding longer, as I tell myself, "Keep riding until the next whistle, or the end of the power-play", etc..

I also have a dumbell near the TV, and I do a little exercise with that during TV sports watching.

I guess the sports visuals are inspiring, but also, sports are timed, and make it easy to exercise for a predetermined duration.

And yeah, MazterCBlazter, becoming a computer user, (and inheriting a car), was definitely the beginning of my departure from Fitnessville! 

My goal is not to be embarrassed to remove my shirt in public in the summer. (Outside. Don't worry, I won't pull off my shirt in a mall, or a coffee shop )




ehMax said:


> ..I was actually shot at once while going for a jog. ...


Hey, ehMax, you and I have this in common! I was shot at twice in the same day, by the same guys with shotguns, while I was out in a boat with my friends.
Long (kind of funny) story short, the second time they shot at us, there was an RCMP officer on our little boat, and the offenders were charged. And you're right, ehMax, it's a great campfire story since we survived it okay!

You can tell by my continued posting, that it's time for me to exercise. *sigh*


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MazterCBlazter said:


> If you like the boot camp idea, get a set of dumbbells, you already have the chinning bar, and look into the P90X program. They also have a P90 program which is easier to do.
> 
> Be careful as some of the exercises may not be good for bad knees or arthritis. After following that program, then plan your maintenance phase which is a gradual building phase for lifelong health and fitness.
> 
> Sports like soccer are not good for long term health due to the injuries generated.


Hey MB, LOL the program I am going to do is P90x. 

I had REALLY good success with that program about 2 years ago when I was doing it, but injured my back doing the Yoga workout. (Don't laugh, of all the exercises in the program, Yoga was by far the hardest for me!) I was doing the program for 3 weeks, and lost over 25 pounds and was down to the lowest I've been in a long time which was 219. 

Great advice from Keebler as I credit most the success of the P90x program to it's nutrition instructions and guides. It's a good guide that doesn't feel like a diet, just eating right. My main gripe is how expensive it can be to eat properly in this country. Veggies, meat, dairy can all cost a fair bit. 

I really liked the breakfast milkshake I ate:
- Banana
- Skim Milk
- Plain, low fat yogurt
- Scoop of Protein Powder
- Little squirt of honey
- Ground Flax seed. 

Would eat most of my carbs for the day with breakfast with whole wheat toast or whole grain cereal. 

Instead of 3 big meals, would eat more frequent, smaller meals during the day to keep digestion going. 

=======

I will take it very easy the first several weeks and then build up intensity gradually. I pushed it too hard too fast, like you said, the first time.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

MazterCBlazter said:


> I think a lot of the theory in P90X like "muscle confusion" is BS. Some of the exercises are crummy and some are really good. But those that survive the program, that don't get burnt out, or injured, do transform their bodies. It is a reducing program, not a building program.
> 
> You get much better results if you do strength training one day, and cardio the next, than both the same day or workout.
> 
> ...


i'm not sure it's theory behind muscle confusion - I'm sure it's science based. I don't have any links as proof, but I know the program I'm involved with is very similar to p90x, but not the same in the sense mine doesn't focus on specific body parts every day. it's a variety of exercises that target various body parts. grecoleanandfit.com circuit training. it can be hard on the joints, but i've learned to limit the number of classes per week to recover and I won't do some of the jumping exercises b/c of my knee and ankles. Even still, by far, some of the hardest workouts I've ever felt.

for me, I believe in muscle confusion. I've felt and seen the benefits of being completely muscle fatigued and having those fatigued muscles burn energy all day long. you're right about cardio - everyone still needs 2 or 3x's per week. whether it's walking or on a bike or jogging.

I think P90x is fantastic and have seen some amazing results, BUT i've seen amazing results with all sorts of programs.

The only difference is how much the person buys into their program and lives it to the nth degree.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MazterCBlazter said:


> The injury rate from Yoga is very high. It requires great body control, breath control, core strength, understanding of Eastern concepts, and concentration etc. To learn to do Yoga properly requires proper instruction, DVD's and videotape doesn't cut it, and an atmosphere clear of distractions with proper mental focus. There are many different forms of Yoga, some much easier than others, it's complicated. It is a physical spiritual discipline that cannot be learned properly from a P90X crash course exercise program. It takes effort over time to learn it properly. Pilates is safer. Plyometrics can be risky too.
> 
> I say drop the imitation Yoga phase from the program. If you want to include it, learn it outside of the course.


I really loved the kick boxing part of the program. I think they called it Kempo or something. 

I'm looking at going to a gym that teaches kick boxing as an exercise program. First see how my knee will hold up. Its been almost a year since scope surgery on it and I haven't done anything since then.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> "I recommend thinking, planing and implementing changes gradually to keep the effects long term. That is in respect to both diet and training. Especially with arthritis and accumulated injuries." An excellent idea, MCB. My outdoor exercise is shoveling snow, and I hope to get on to our treadmill for indoor activity. Once we can walk outside in June, we could take our dogs up to the local golf course and let them run. We shall see.


excellent advice G. I did this when I started expanding my waistline, and it's far better, and more of a long term plan. I find the whole militant approach often the problem.

My plan currently is eat really well 90% of the time, and enjoy the other 10%. Approximately.Has worked for some time.

I began by just changing certain eating habits, one by one. The first one, was tough. No pop, or any sugar drinks of any kind. I found it easier because I didn't white knuckle myself on everything else.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MazterCBlazter said:


> I don't love swimming, but I know it's good for me. I can swim, but prefer dry land. In the New Year after the resolutionists pack it in I am considering getting back into swimming again.
> 
> Swimming, walking/hiking and steady progressive weightlifting is the plan for next year.


Swimming for exercise is thee most boring activity for me personally. For some reason, I just feel constricted and confined while doing it. 

I hate indoor cardio equipment to like treadmills and ellipticals. Really boring to me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MazterCBlazter said:


> One thing about treadmills, it works the quads but the hamstring muscles do not get worked the same as walking. This can cause patellofemoral syndrome, or knee displacement, which is painful, and a forward pelvic tilt, which is bad for your back. Make sure you do some hamstring exercises, stretch the quads, and strengthen the abs to maintain postural balance.


This is the beauty of snow shoveling here in St.John's ............. it works every muscle, is a good cardio workout (especially when I am at it 3-5 hours a day), and pushes one's psycho-emotional self to the limit. Of course, problem solving also comes into play when one has to figure where to put it all.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh Hell, stop being so depressing. Being fat is not bad! Just make sure your blood sugar is not out of control.

Exercise and get into "shape" if you THINK it is important - it frankly makes zero difference to anything other than "Can I get some tail tonight."

The circle is THE perfect shape and I am in perfect shape .

Have fun folks and stop thinking too much. Life's too short!!! If you're fat, you're fat - that's it. Stop being so ****ing sensitive and politically correct!!!


Cheers


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm (sort of) with Tilt. 

I do plan on losing some of the spare weight and exercising more in the new year ... but I don't suffer much ill effect of the extra pounds I'm carrying (so far) ... generous genes you might say! 

I really REALLY do not want to become obsessed with weight or fitness. As long as I can climb three flights of stairs without getting winded, play with children, run from muggers, wear regular clothes and don't look hideous in the mirror, I'm okay.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

At 5'11" and 196 pounds and age 65 plus, I'm still hanging in there. Arthritis of the lower spine and hip has severely curtailed my exercise program and depending on the day, I do two km either outside or on the treadmill on very slow speed. Some days I make it without using a cane, somedays I can't do it without the damn cane.

POINT IS I DO IT.

Do whatever you can and be happy you can do it. Time is short and never on your side. 

And remember one thing: Gettin' old ain't for sissies! Ya gotta be tough to be old.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

tilt said:


> Oh Hell, stop being so depressing. Being fat is not bad! Just make sure your blood sugar is not out of control.
> 
> Exercise and get into "shape" if you THINK it is important - it frankly makes zero difference to anything other than "Can I get some tail tonight."
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoy yourself. 

Myself, I'd rather look in shape. I'd lie if I'd say that wasn't a big motivating factor for me. But being in shape also has huge health benefits that would just be plain silly to say weren't true. 

Since putting on pounds, I get tired very easily. I have frequent heart burn. I think my recent snoring is associated with it. I generally feel more sore and creaky in the morning. 

That's why I'm getting into shape and that's why I started this thread for myself. Not trying to knock anyone for any reason.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

Ironman August 2010 for me. 

3.8km swim, 180km bike, 42km run


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I can't believe it took you this ling MB to mention Soloflex. That probably took some restraint.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MazterCBlazter said:


> When I lived in the North did my share of shovelling the mostly white stuff. A good workout for sure.


While I hate the snow, I do like the feeling of spending a few hours outside trying to clear away my driveway, and then the driveway of the two single mothers who live across the street. It is good exercise if done slow enough not to stress the heart, and in a back-friendly manner.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

MazterCBlazter said:


> :clap:
> 
> Excellent accomplishment.


Still to be accomplished, although I don't consider failure to be an option.

Try this on for inspiration:

YouTube - Team Hoyt - I CAN

Dr. G., I imagine you have seen and heard of these guys.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Vandave said:


> Still to be accomplished, although I don't consider failure to be an option.
> 
> Try this on for inspiration:
> 
> ...


Vandave, I can't get these links to work. Might you hyperlink them within you reply? Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Works now. Merci.

Rick was far more able than my daughter. Still, it is a very inspirational story of love and accomplishment. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Much respect I have for the Hoyt team/family.


We did an at-home physio program for Shaina since she was 6 months old. The health professionals told us to place her in a home for the profoundly disabled and forget about her. At one point, we had over 300 volunteers coming in to help in the course of a month.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MazterCBlazter said:


> I cannot begin to fathom how difficult it must have been.


It was very difficult, but we clung to every bit of hope. We did this for about five years until she entered school. Her entire life was one of pain, and about two years ago she gracefully died a peaceful death. :-(


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

ehMax said:


> I think my recent snoring is associated with it.


Mr. Mayor, I think you might benefit from getting yourself tested in a Sleep Clinic for Obstructive Sleep Apnoea. Nothing to do with weight or shape, but everything to do with snoring and feeling tired the next day.



ehMax said:


> Myself, I'd rather look in shape. I'd lie if I'd say that wasn't a big motivating factor for me. But being in shape also has huge health benefits that would just be plain silly to say weren't true.
> 
> *Snip*
> 
> That's why I'm getting into shape and that's why I started this thread for myself. Not trying to knock anyone for any reason.


Oh no, I did not take it that you were trying to knock anyone down Mr. Mayor. Nor was I intending to do the same to anyone. I am happy that there are enough knowledgeable people here, willing and able to give you information that is relevant to you (after all, that's what makes this a great place to hang out) in addition to people like me who would say anything to try and get a laugh .

Cheers


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

My wifes side of the family Christmas get-together today, and it definitely did not help the cause.  I'm glad I am waiting until after the holidays to start. 

I do feel like crap now. Bleh... XX)


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Day 1 - First Monday Weigh in & Grocery Shopping*

Well, today is the first day of the rest of my life as they say.  I did my first 'official' weekly weigh-in, and I came in at exactly:

*274 Pounds* 

My goal is 209 Pounds. 

Today I went grocery shopping and picked up the following groceries:

- 2 Cartons Skim Milk (For smoothies)
- 100% Whole grain stone milled 100% whole wheat bread
- Flax seed meal (For smoothies - Fiber and Omega 3 fats)
- Low sodium, low fat vegetable drink
- Baby carrots
- Hi protein, low carb snack bars
- 0% fat, no sugar plain yogurt (For smoothies)
- 1% Low fat Cottage cheese
- Baby tomatoes
- Cucumbers
- Unsalted Soy beans
- Low sugar, natural fruit jam (Tiny bit for sweet treat for smoothies or toast)
- Boneless, skinless white cod fish
- Low fat ham
- Boneless, skinless chicken breasts
- Multi vitamins (I already know what some people are going to say, so don't bother  )

That's it!

Will start exercise program this evening when I get a moment after doing some office stuff. 

The journey begins!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Well, today is the first day of the rest of my life as they say.  I did my first 'official' weekly weigh-in, and I came in at exactly:
> 
> *274 Pounds*
> 
> ...


Looks very good to me, ehMax. The only thing I would omit for me might be the "Hi protein, low carb snack bars", not because I don't like them, but because of the cost.

My goal is going from 250 to 200. We shall see.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Our simple rule is 'No Beige Food'. (This eliminates all the processed crap.)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MLeh said:


> Our simple rule is 'No Beige Food'. (This eliminates all the processed crap.)


'ceptin' the butternut squash!


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Macfury said:


> 'ceptin' the butternut squash!


It's not beige on the inside.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Seems like a good thread for this article...

*Your expensive running shoes could be destroying your knees, ankles and hips*



> It's early January - you're probably looking to work off some of your Christmas kilos and shed that festive spare tyre. For millions of people around the world, that means making a New Year's resolution, buying a new pair of runners and hitting the road for a jog. But a new musculoskeletal study has concluded that the average modern running shoe is significantly more damaging to your knees, hips and ankles than running barefoot - or even walking in high heels.


(GizMag)


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*When the aliens come, they will eat the fatties first.*









'Aliens will eat the fatties first': Gym sparks outrage with new advertising campaign | Mail Online


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> Seems like a good thread for this article...
> 
> *Your expensive running shoes could be destroying your knees, ankles and hips*
> 
> ...


My orthopedic surgeon suggested Birkenstocks and I have been wearing them since July. Helps my arthritic knees.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Excess body weight makes sleep apnea worse.


All too true, MCB. Just ask my wife about my snoring.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Down four pounds since Jan. 1st. 4 down and 46 to go. Excelsior ............. downward, not upwards.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MazterCBlazter said:


> So long as it is bodyfat you are losing and not lean body tissue.


That is what my son tells me. With snow coming this weekend, I shall be exercising once again against the elements. We shall see.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Almost forgot to post my first official weigh-in from Monday. 

In my first week, thanks to cutting my caloric intake to a healthy level, lots of veggies, chicken, fish and whole wheat.... Lots of swimming at the "Y".... 

I weighed in at 258.5 pounds, which is 15.5 pounds in my first week. 

Will see how the second week goes. I'm already extremely bored of swimming and I hate the feeling and smell of chlorine after a swim. 

I'm thinking of looking on Kijiji for a pair of cross country ski's. Getting a pair of boots in size 14 is going to be the problem. 

I also got an app on the iTunes store that take you through a training program to be able to do 100 pushups, which I just started today. 

I'm embarrassed to say, I can only do 5 pushups right now. Will see how that goes to. 

Onward!


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Didn't have such a good second week, but 3rd week I was good. 

Today, weighed in at 250.6 pounds. 

To date, have lost 23.4 pounds.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Didn't have such a good second week, but 3rd week I was good.
> 
> Today, weighed in at 250.6 pounds.
> 
> To date, have lost 23.4 pounds.


Since January 4th? Congrats ehMax! 

I won't even get into my stellar non-accomplishment to date...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

mrjimmy said:


> Since January 4th? Congrats ehMax!
> 
> I won't even get into my stellar non-accomplishment to date...


Sadly, I shall add to the mrj's list of "non-accomplishments". Still, Mr. Mayor, you are an inspiration for us all. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Tuesday weigh-in: 247.2. Not as much as I wanted, but I think I have to fight for those pounds now. Lost 3.4 pounds past week. 26.8 pounds to date. 9.78% body weight so far. 

Had my 2nd boxing class last night. Man am I ever sore. XX) Lots of fun though!

Quite a bit of strength training past week, so wondering if I'm putting on some muscle which is slowing down weight loss.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Tuesday weigh-in: 247.2. Not as much as I wanted, but I think I have to fight for those pounds now. Lost 3.4 pounds past week. 26.8 pounds to date. 9.78% body weight so far.
> 
> Had my 2nd boxing class last night. Man am I ever sore. XX) Lots of fun though!
> 
> Quite a bit of strength training past week, so wondering if I'm putting on some muscle which is slowing down weight loss.


Boxing is an awesome workout. And yes. you WILL be sore.

Where do you go for boxing? Need a sparring partner? On second thought, I wouldn't be able to keep up with your reach and height.  I'd get destroyed.

Congratulations on your progress so far.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MaxPower said:


> Boxing is an awesome workout. And yes. you WILL be sore.
> 
> Where do you go for boxing? Need a sparring partner? On second thought, I wouldn't be able to keep up with your reach and height.  I'd get destroyed.
> 
> Congratulations on your progress so far.


I'm at a gym run by Syd Vanderpool. 

So far, I'm just doing boxing for fitness (No sparring partners, just exercises and punching bags)

At some point, I may look into more actual boxing class. Got to get my fitness up, it's amazing how out of shape I am. Can't keep up to class even close so far, but after 3-4 weeks, I can finally feel a bit of base. That and I'm moving just under 30 pounds less. 

Can't wait to get 3-4 more weeks under my belt and get some real strength and cardio back so I can keep up.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Seems to me you are doing great. 'Tis better to lose it slow and permanent than quick and regain the weight.

You're doing great, keep up the good work!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks for all the words of encouragement! 

If anything, my weekly reports help me keep going. Couple times I've had a food stare-down or have felt like not exercising, then I think of how I don't want to report a weight gain or no progress. 

Hitting two hundred and thirty something will feel like a big milestone.


----------



## SirAdrian (Aug 31, 2009)

Good job John!

I had a similar goal this year. I got one of those door mounting pull up bars for Chrsitmas and have been having a blast with that for chin/pull ups and deeper pushups. I also registered for soccer this year so I am very excited for that! I need it for the cardio.... sitting on a computer all day has not done me well! lol. But, I am proud of myself. I've gone from being able to do one half assed chin up to 10 well formed ones. Boo yeah!

I'd love to get into kick boxing or something though, but I'm not sure I could handle the extra work load on top of soccer and everything else going on.

I should probably also do the proper diet thing... but my well power ends there, for now. :lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

ehMax said:


> I'm at a gym run by Syd Vanderpool.
> 
> So far, I'm just doing boxing for fitness (No sparring partners, just exercises and punching bags)
> 
> ...


I joined a class called Basic Combat which had a lot of boxing. I partnered up with a guy who looked to be my age, weight size etc. - maybe a little trimmer. Turns out this guy was a boxer. When we were sparring to hit the target (on our hands) he just about ripped my arm off. I remember coming home from the first class and literally collapsing, but I felt really good afterwards.



ehMax said:


> Couple times I've had a food stare-down or have felt like not exercising, then I think of how I don't want to report a weight gain or no progress.


I think I'm going to have some of my son's birthday cake now.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, I got the bad news today -- if I want to be healthier, I need to cut back on processed food.

There is some good news though -- so does everyone else in North America. At least I'm not alone.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

chas_m said:


> Well, I got the bad news today -- if I want to be healthier, I need to cut back on processed food.


I'd have to give up drinking, smoking and eating raw meat...

But seriously, I gained quite a bit since selling my house and moving to an apartment. Never realized how raking, shoveling, grass cutting and other household chores kept the weight off.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

For me I have to go after weight control and fitness really aggressively....and consistency is King.
I started going to weight watchers and exercising regularly in June 2007. I was 5 10 and 240 pounds. I set a goal weight range of 175-180. I did this because I am on the late side of my 50s and I'd like to live as long as possible and feel good doing it.

It took me about 4 months to reach my goal. In July 2008 I quit smoking. 

Today I weigh 178 pounds and while I gained 8-10 from quitting smoking I was able to shed that as well.

I run or go to the gym, or get some kind of exercise every day. I see it as personal hygiene-not optional and it keeps me from becoming disgusting.

My quality of life is so much better, never mind self esteem.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Delayed weekly weigh in - Now at 243.2. 4 pounds this past week. 30.8 pounds to date. 11.24% body weight. Can't wait to hit the 230's.... 

Was feeling quite sick Monday through Yesterday so while I didn't eat much, I also didn't get chance to hit gym. Hope to get back into grove by Saturday.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hang in there Mr Mayor....it's a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

mc3251 said:


> For me I have to go after weight control and fitness really aggressively....and consistency is King.
> I started going to weight watchers and exercising regularly in June 2007. I was 5 10 and 240 pounds. I set a goal weight range of 175-180. I did this because I am on the late side of my 50s and I'd like to live as long as possible and feel good doing it.
> 
> It took me about 4 months to reach my goal. In July 2008 I quit smoking.
> ...


CONGRATS!!!! Not only on the wt loss, but dropping the smoking habit added years to your life!

way to go!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Tuesday weigh-in - 241.2. Lost another 2.2 pounds. Lost 32.8 pounds to date. 11.97% Body weight. 32.2 more pounds to hit my target weight of 209. I'm over the half way point!


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Mr Mayor... I saw your post about soccer, I urge you to reconsider! 

Soccer Burns More Fat Than Jogging


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Loafer said:


> Mr Mayor... I saw your post about soccer, I urge you to reconsider!
> 
> Soccer Burns More Fat Than Jogging


Ah man... I have literally cried about it. :-(

My knees are very arthritic. Soccer is great exercise, but an absolute killer on the knees. Don't want to risk injury again and not be able to do other things. About a year ago, I was hobbling for over a month, then had to get surgery. 

Still love playing keep up though.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hah!
Awesome! 

60-year-old does 700 push-ups a day. [VIDEO]


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ehMax said:


> Tuesday weigh-in - 241.2. Lost another 2.2 pounds. Lost 32.8 pounds to date. 11.97% Body weight. 32.2 more pounds to hit my target weight of 209. I'm over the half way point!


Eek... you brought up this thread. 

Let's just say I am not 241 pounds anymore.


----------

